# Estação do PLUS



## rbsmr (19 Abr 2008 às 17:23)

Viva!

Aqui fica uma estação meteorológica à venda nos supermercados PLUS a partir de 26.04.08. Parece-me semelhante às tradicionais do LIDL










• Inclui sensor especial para medir a humidade da terra • Relógio com indicação de horas, data e alarme • Indicação da temperatura do interior e do exterior • Recepção de dados até 40 m • Distância máxima entre a base e o sensor até 30 m • 3 Anos de garantia


----------

